# Umfrage zum siebten Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Umfrage zum siebten Teil der buffedStory. Ihr bestimmt, wie es weitergehen wird!












Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Geschichten. Die findet Ihr auf www.storypaster.de


----------



## Parabella (14. Oktober 2010)

die sollen sich betrinken !


----------



## mister008 (14. Oktober 2010)

eindeutig :-)


----------



## Magistinus (14. Oktober 2010)

Nachtelfen trinken keinen Alkohol, versuch mal in Teldrasil was trinkbares zu bekommen.


----------



## darkmoon2000 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wohoo!!! 
Ich glaub, er hat meinen charakter benutzt!!! *Jubel*


----------

